# Columbia Long Boy Help/Question



## Brian Boothe (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone know anything about columbia longboy bikes?  i had a guy call me and wanted to sell his bike.  there is no chain guard but in my research by the picture it looks to be a '68.  first question are these worth anything and where in the world would i find a chain guard if i were to buy the bike?


----------



## Gordon linscott (Dec 18, 2017)

I have one myself tried to upload pics but the site won't let me I'm a newbie


----------

